# pulling fingers into cage? possibly aggressive?



## Toxicat (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm trying to tame my rats and we're on day 4.

So far, they'll sometimes come to the edge of the cage when I hold out my hand, after a few nibbles (and seeing that I wont hurt them) sometimes they'll put their little hands on my finger.
Today, I had their door open and they gave me some small nibbles on my finger tips and then they tried pulling my fingers (or hand?) into the cage. They didn't hurt me at all, and they didn't leave any punctures marks or anything, they only put enough force into the nibbles that I could feel them pulling.

This is new behavior for them and I don't think it was aggressive behavior, but I was wondering if anyone has had their rats do that before?


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Blaze does that some times but it's never aggressive. I just see it as "Come closer and love me more" or "Come closer so I can nibble/lick your hand better"


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Mine do this to me occasionally when they think I might have something in/on my hand. As long as they're not being aggressive about it, it's fine. If the nibbles get too hard just say no in a stern voice, they'll get the idea eventually.


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

Ditto to the above two posts. 

Basil will do this sometimes when she wants to play, but it is *never* aggressive. It's more like "come inside the cage so we can play!" or "come inside so i can store you with my hidden stash of toys and food." LOOL

If it seems aggressive, I'd check out the immersion thread


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

mine do the same, but he will pull my finger in with his hands and just leave it there lol or to scratch him tummy lol.


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Haha yeah I agree with what's been said above  Loki has gotten to the point where he'll gently take my fingers in his mouth while pushing with his paws and shove my hand away when he's sleeping and I happen to "bother" him with my intrusive petting. Naughty mommy! And sassy boy! lol So I'd take it as an endearing thing from your ratties


----------

